# 780 Lumens 4Sevens Quark Burst Mode QP2L-X



## UnknownVT (Jul 25, 2013)

Courtesy of 4Sevens I have a Quark Pro QP2L-X with Burst Mode for review.

That disclaimer over - 
I mean a spec'd 780 lumens from a flashlight? - 
this is like a 40-60watt light bulb concentrated out of a flashlight!

Yes, it's only spec'd to be driven at 780 lumens for 1 minute - then it ramps down to 1/2 that 390 lumens - over the next 30 seconds -
that's pretty gradual and probably imperceptible - 
most of the time I don't use a flashlight on max for long durations - 
so I probably won't even see the ramp down in any real usage.

OK preamble over -
Size - it's a standard 2x CR123 body




Head -




So how bright is it?
The brightest 4Sevens light I have is the 4Sevens Quark AA-R5 - but used with 3V - 
ie: on a Quark 123 body (hence the showing in the size comparison pic).
Remember 4Sevens (3V) Quarks have Buck/Boost circuitry -
which means even if I were to use rechargeable LiIon 14500 (for AA size) or RCR123 - 
the nominal 3.7V will not make the Quark AA-R5 head any brighter - since the 3.7V would be bucked down to the correct Vf.

OK, ok....
vs. 4Sevens Quark AA-R5 on 1x CR123 (using Quark 123 body)








Holy moly!
There is no doubt that the Quark QP2L-X Burst mode is significantly brighter that the Quark XP-G R5 on 1x CR123

QP2L-X High (the 300 lumen mode) vs 4Sevens Quark AA-R5 on 1x CR123 (using Quark 123 body)







even on high (300 lumens) it is still brighter than the R5 on CR123.

It is only when dropping down to Medium......
QP2L-X on Medium vs 4Sevens Quark AA-R5 on 1x CR123 (using Quark 123 body)







Not surprising, because Medium is spec'd at only 55 lumens.

Specs:





Now the interesting part - for me.....
we know that Rechargeable LiIon batteries will not make a 3V Quark any brighter because of the buck circuit -
but what about using a single LiIon 3.7V (max 4.2V) with this QP2L-X - it is within specs to drive the head
and therefore the 780 lumens Burst mode?

This mean I could use the QP2L-X Burst head on either a single AA body using a LiIon 14500
or a single 123 body using a LiIon RCR123.......

Does it work?

QP2L-X using single LiIon14500 (AA size) on single AA body vs 4Sevens Quark AA-R5 on 1x CR123 (using Quark 123 body)








QP2L-X on single LiIon RCR123 on 123 body vs 4Sevens Quark AA-R5 on 1x Lion 14500








It's YES and YES! The Quark QP2L-X will work with a single LiIon - 14500 or RCR123 and it is able to output the 780 lumen Burst Mode -
so one can use the QP2L-X head with either single cell AA or 123 bodies as long as a rechargeable LiIon cell is used and get the Burst mode.

I know I've said this already - 780 lumens out of a pocket flashlight? - like the innovative emitter self-centering mechanism introduced by 4Sevens -
it is good to see 4Sevens maintaining its forefront leadership......


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 25, 2013)

The previous 4Sevens burst mode gave you three minutes, with an abrupt drop down. So after step-down, it seems like the steady state output is only brighter by the the difference between xm-l1 & xm-l2 bins would suggest.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?321913
It does seem like a good marketing move, can't let the ET D25LC2 steal the show.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just ordered one, thanks for the review. First new light since I bought an Olight M30 several years ago.
$75.00 shipped. Not bad at all.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jul 29, 2013)

Got the light in the mail today. That was fast, ordered it Early Thursday morning, in my mailbox on Monday. Nice light, very easy to use. Comes with a nice holster, lanyard and two CR123 batteries. WIll have to wait to see how the light output is, it's still daytime here.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jul 30, 2013)

Question, if anyone is paying attention. This light came with two CR123 batteries. This light also will not cycle into the 780 lumen mode. When the bezel is tightened, it is pretty bright. When the bezel is loosened to allow access to all the various settings, it does not cycle into burst mode. When the bezel is loosened, the light comes on in Moon. After that there are four other brightness settings before the two strobes come into play. This means that from Moon, one click gets low. Two gets Medium. Three gets High. Four Gets Max. I am not getting that fourth brightness. It goes into strobe after the third. 

Could this be weak batteries as provided? Not enough oomph to kick it into Burst Mode?


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jul 30, 2013)

cbxer55 said:


> Question, if anyone is paying attention. This light came with two CR123 batteries. This light also will not cycle into the 780 lumen mode. When the bezel is tightened, it is pretty bright. When the bezel is loosened to allow access to all the various settings, it does not cycle into burst mode. When the bezel is loosened, the light comes on in Moon. After that there are four other brightness settings before the two strobes come into play. This means that from Moon, one click gets low. Two gets Medium. Three gets High. Four Gets Max. I am not getting that fourth brightness. It goes into strobe after the third.
> 
> Could this be weak batteries as provided? Not enough oomph to kick it into Burst Mode?



Sounds like normal operation to me. Burst/Turbo is only when the head is tightened.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jul 30, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Sounds like normal operation to me. Burst/Turbo is only when the head is tightened.



That is not what the instruction sheet says. It says Max (780 lumens) is available on the fourth click when the bezel is loosened. Maybe the instruction sheet is a missprint? Guess I'll try and scrounge up a few new batteries and try it out. Probably going to order a few 18650's and a charger as well.

Edit: Never mind, you are correct. Must have been the booze affecting my reading comprehension. ;-)


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 30, 2013)

cbxer55 said:


> That is not what the instruction sheet says. It says Max (780 lumens) is available on the fourth click when the bezel is loosened. Maybe the instruction sheet is a missprint? Guess I'll try and scrounge up a few new batteries and try it out. Probably going to order a few 18650's and a charger as well.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, you are correct. Must have been the booze affecting my reading comprehension. ;-)



Glad you got it, and thanks to WilsonCQB1911 for answering so quickly.

Anyway Burst mode is basically the first 1 minute of Max -which is simply tightening the head bezel -
as per the instructions -





An easy way to check if the batteries are still capable of driving the Burst/Max mode is to have the head loosened - set the light on High (3 taps)
then tighten the head and see if the light is noticeably brighter.

A spec'd 780 lumens out of the front of a flashlight is pretty bright - 
the hotspot is comparable to the bright 55watt halogen headlight on a car.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll check it when it gets dark tonight. AS for batteries, an 18650 is the equivalent to two CR123's, correct. I thought I read on another review elsewhere that this light was capable of accepting that. Might have been 4Sevens ad itself. Guess I'll go check it out.

Never mind once again. The review of the previous version of this light says the tube will not accept 18650's.


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 30, 2013)

An AW 17670 should fit.


----------



## CampingMaster (Jul 30, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Sounds like normal operation to me. Burst/Turbo is only when the head is tightened.


 
You mean Burst/Maximum because there is NO such thing as Turbo setting with FOURSEVENS Quark flashlights. Yes there is a Turbo flashlight and this Turbo flashlight has NO Turbo mode but Maximum setting. Turbo is not a good term for Maximum, Maximum is Maximum and Turbo means nothing.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 30, 2013)

cbxer55 said:


> I'll check it when it gets dark tonight. AS for batteries, an 18650 is the equivalent to two CR123's, correct. I thought I read on another review elsewhere that this light was capable of accepting that. Might have been 4Sevens ad itself. Guess I'll go check it out.
> 
> Never mind once again. The review of the previous version of this light says the tube will not accept 18650's.



There's discussion of various batteries that can be used in QP2L-X burst -in the thread over at 4Sevens MarketPlace -

FOURSEVENS Burst Mode XML Flashlights!

FWIW I think an 18650 is actually a nominal 3.7V -
2x CR123 is about 6V.

But a single 3.7V LiIon will drive the QP2L-X and get the burst/max mode.

You don't need to wait till dark to see this switching between High and Max/Burst - any darkened room or even with subdue lighting, will do.


----------



## cbxer55 (Jul 30, 2013)

Guess I'll just stick with 123's and order some rechargeable ones for it. Been running my old Olight M30 on rechargeable's for several years with no issues. Either that or just buy another huge bulk quantity of primary cells.

This is a really nice little light. I like that it is as bright, if not brighter than my Olight M30 in a package a whole lot smaller.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 30, 2013)

cbxer55 said:


> Guess I'll just stick with 123's and order some rechargeable ones for it. Been running my old Olight M30 on rechargeable's for several years with no issues. Either that or just buy another huge bulk quantity of primary cells.
> 
> This is a really nice little light. I like that it is as bright, if not brighter than my Olight M30 in a package a whole lot smaller.



An AW17670 should work slightly better than the 14500 single cell shown above. It's a lithium-ion cell the approximate size of two CR123s, with the voltage of one li-ion cell. The AW 17670 has about 1800 mAh capacity, about two thirds of an 18650. It will probably beat the current delivery ability of CR123s, have slightly less stored energy than two CR123s, and be rechargeable.


----------



## Chevy-SS (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the review!

Do you happen to know if the strobe utilizes burst mode???????? I would like to order the "tactical" version of one of these lights, but only if the strobe uses burst mode. *EDIT: it looks like strobe DOES utilize burst mode. Thanks to 'UnknownVT' for guiding me back to my question that I had posted to 4Sevens.*

Currently, I EDC the Quark 123*2 Tactical XP-G R5, and it's a terrific EDC light. If I can get a EDC light with a 780 lumen strobe, then I would be happy-happy. 

Many thanks, Dave F.

*2nd edit: ORDERED ONE!!!*


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 31, 2013)

Chevy-SS said:


> Do you happen to know if the strobe utilizes burst mode???????? I would like to order the "tactical" version of one of these lights, but only if the strobe uses burst mode.



I thought 4Sevens Customer service answered your question in in the thread over at 4Sevens MarketPlace (Post#8) -

FOURSEVENS Burst Mode XML Flashlights!

" _Chevy-SS - SOS, Strobe, and Beacon (high) run at 100% burst mode when active. The lower Beacon runs at 20% of burst mode_."


----------



## Chevy-SS (Jul 31, 2013)

UnknownVT said:


> I thought 4Sevens Customer service answered your question in in the thread over at 4Sevens MarketPlace (Post#8) -
> 
> FOURSEVENS Burst Mode XML Flashlights!
> 
> " _Chevy-SS - SOS, Strobe, and Beacon (high) run at 100% burst mode when active. The lower Beacon runs at 20% of burst mode_."




Ahhhh, thank you very much. :thumbsup: I checked that thread for a few days and saw no replies. I must have forgotten to subscribe to it.

EDIT: I just checked and I was subscribed to it. Dunno why I wasn't getting notified. Oh well.......

Thanks again for the help!

Dave F.


----------



## UnknownVT (Aug 5, 2013)

One of the things that really got my interest is this 4Sevens Quark Pro QP2L-X head will work on a single 123 or AA body with a single 3.7V LiIon rechargeable battery.

I wanted to check that under these conditions the light still gets all the modes - 
it should, since a LiIon rechargeable is nominally 3.7V ( range of 3.5V - 4.2V) 
and that is easily within the spec'd voltage range of 3-8.4V of the QP2L-X

I put the QP2L-X head on a single 123 body and used a single RCR123 3.7V LiIon rechargeable
and compared it with the Quark AA-R5 using a freshly charged 1.2V eneloop (NiMH LSD)

Moonlight:




Note: this is just "underexposed" to the lowest shutter speed 1 sec, at f/3.5 ISO100

Low mode:








Medium Mode - BUT comparing to Quark AA-R5 with LiIon 14500 on Max








High Mode vs Quark AA-R5 on LiIon 14500 on Max








These show the QP2L-X head does behave well with a single 3.7V LiIon rechargeable cell (ie: RCR123, 14500, and probably 17670) retaining all the modes

I realize this 4Sevens Quark QP2L-X is likely to be compared to the EagleTac D25LC2.

BUT on a single 123 body it is more like the EagleTac D25C clicky -
my understanding is the single 123 cell EagleTac D25C does work with a LiIon rechargeable RCR123 -
but it is basically in direct drive so loses all the lower modes (they all become max/Turbo) 
except I think the Lo1 and Lo2 modes.

So although the 4Sevens Quark XM-L2 series does not have single cell models - but the QP2L-X can be used as both a single cell AA or 123 model, using 3.7V LiIon rechargeable 
and still retain all the modes.

Even though the EagleTacs are reputed to be optimized for each type of battery -
the 4Sevens Quarks can play "lego" and this QP2L-X can be used:

with supplied 2x123 body 
with 2x primary CR123, or 2x LiIon rechargeable RCR123, or LiIon 17670.
and 
with single AA body with LiIon 14500
and
with single 123 body with LiIon RCR123.

I like this flexibility.


----------



## wrj0 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the excellent info provided here. Just caused me to order one!


----------



## Jdunn709 (Sep 2, 2013)

wrj0 said:


> Thanks for the excellent info provided here. Just caused me to order one!



Me too! I've been on the fence for a while but this review made me finally place my order!

I'm still amazed at the warranty!


----------



## Scarfinger (Oct 28, 2013)

Jdunn709 said:


> Me too! I've been on the fence for a while but this review made me finally place my order!
> 
> I'm still amazed at the warranty!



I was trying to decide between a Klarus xt2c and something else... came across this Quark Burst Mode QP2L-X. 

Decided I wanted the multi-function of the lower lumen levels with the capability of the high out puts.

Ordered today *grins*


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 28, 2013)

UnknownVT said:


> One of the things that really got my interest is this 4Sevens Quark Pro QP2L-X head will work on a single 123 or AA body with a single 3.7V LiIon rechargeable battery.
> 
> I wanted to check that under these conditions the light still gets all the modes -
> it should, since a LiIon rechargeable is nominally 3.7V ( range of 3.5V - 4.2V)
> ...





the direct competitor is the D25C2 Clicky XML2 but the QP2L-X Burst trounces it in both initial MAX output and in the versatility of the moonlight mode. The 7777 draws about ~2.0A from a li-ion, the eagtac about 1.7. but the eagtac has a bit better UI, hidden blinkies. and has a very nice blackened SS bezel. i'd still take the 7777 any day 

D25LC2 is in a different class. 18650

the best cell to use on the QP2L-X Burst is the Sanyo 16650 button-top charged at 4.3. but even at 4.2 it beats most 17670 or 17650 with chinese cells

as for 14500 or 16340 the 2.0A draw is a bit high for these small cells especially the 16340


----------



## UnknownVT (Nov 5, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> the direct competitor is the D25C2 Clicky XML2 but the QP2L-X Burst trounces it in both initial MAX output and in the versatility of the moonlight mode. The 7777 draws about ~2.0A from a li-ion, the eagtac about 1.7. but the eagtac has a bit better UI, hidden blinkies. and has a very nice blackened SS bezel. i'd still take the 7777 any day
> 
> D25LC2 is in a different class. 18650
> 
> ...



Thanks for the corrections - much appreciated

The point I was trying to make was the 4Sevens QP2L-X was versatile being able to use 2xCR123, 1xRCR123 and 1x14500 - and retain all the modes -
the "other" unofficial configurations - as you correctly point out would not be optimal performance - 
but again the point is that the QP2L-X head can work in those configurations with all the modes.

Hence my comment:


> Even though the EagleTacs are reputed to be optimized for each type of battery -
> the 4Sevens Quarks can play "lego" and this QP2L-X can be used:
> 
> with supplied 2x123 body
> ...



Thank you for the very useful information and corrections.


----------



## PsychoPilot (Dec 15, 2013)

Will the head of this light fit on the old 4sevens Quark AA^2 body? I have two 14500 batts I can use.


----------



## reppans (Dec 15, 2013)

PsychoPilot said:


> Will the head of this light fit on the old 4sevens Quark AA^2 body? I have two 14500 batts I can use.


Sure, Lego is Lego... and you can purchase this head as a stand-alone. I run my QT2L-X on 2x14500s at times.


----------



## UnderPar (Feb 27, 2014)

the direct competitor is the D25C2 Clicky XML2 but the QP2L-X Burst trounces it in both initial MAX output and in the versatility of the moonlight mode. The 7777 draws about ~2.0A from a li-ion, the eagtac about 1.7. but the eagtac has a bit better UI, hidden blinkies. and has a very nice blackened SS bezel. i'd still take the 7777 any day 

D25LC2 is in a different class. 18650

*the best cell to use on the QP2L-X Burst is the Sanyo 16650 button-top charged at 4.3. but even at 4.2 it beats most 17670 or 17650 with chinese cells*

as for 14500 or 16340 the 2.0A draw is a bit high for these small cells especially the 16340[/QUOTE]

Absolutely true! Am now running my new QT2L-X on its free CR123A batteries ( 6 volts ) but have separately purchased a 16650 battery for replacement. With the 16650 all modes can be accessed without fear of "frying the circuit" since its maximum voltage is only at 4.2 volts & the operating voltage of the QT2L-X ranges from 3 to 0 volts.


----------



## Elemeno (Jul 2, 2014)

My current EDC is a QP2AX with a single cell body running on one 14500. I have been dying to get a burst mode light, but I switched from 123's to AA style cells a couple years ago and thought I read that the early burst mode lights couldn't work with 14500's. Since seeing this works on single (and I assume double 14500 bodies), I am about to order a QP2LX right now. Just wondering a couple things though. 

1) This is sort of a multiple questions question.... I see beamshots of the single cell cr123 and 14500, but are these configurations really driving the light to the max spec'd output? Is it seriously going to be a big noticeable difference from the QP2AX? And would the extra voltage from using 2x14500 make any difference? Or since the head is rated to work as low as low as 3V, will it be acceptable to use any of these configurations and get the same output?

2) Any idea of what the runtime will be on a single 14500?

3) One more thing, might be a stupid question. Will this head run at all on 2 alkaline batteries? I assume the burst would probably drain them below 3v almost immediately. But would it be possible to run it on the lower modes like moonlight or low for any period of time?


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 2, 2014)

Elemeno said:


> 1) This is sort of a multiple questions question.... I see beamshots of the single cell cr123 and 14500, but are these configurations really driving the light to the max spec'd output? Is it seriously going to be a big noticeable difference from the QP2AX? And would the extra voltage from using 2x14500 make any difference? Or since the head is rated to work as low as low as 3V, will it be acceptable to use any of these configurations and get the same output?



This is a pretty old thread...

It would seem from my beamshots that the QP2L-X Burst mode looks like it's at full power on a single 14500 -
-2 Stop exposure compared to the same reference flashlight the Quark XP-G-R5 on single CR123







QP2L-X Burst on 2x CR123A....................................................... QP2L-X Burst on single 14500
It's a subjective call, but to me the relative brightness compared to the reference seem to be about the same.



Elemeno said:


> 2) Any idea of what the runtime will be on a single 14500?


Nope I don't know....
BUT I took the current at the tail for the QP2L-X and single 14500
Burst/Max = ~1.81A
High = 0.78A

My AW Protected 14500 is marked as 750mAh -
so extrapolating from that on High the QP2L-X ought to last about 0.95 hours ~58mins
Burst if it can maintain that current draw would be only 0.41 hours ~ 25mins - 
but the burst is supposed to last only 1 min, then ramp down to 50% over next 30 secs -
so prob a bit longer than that.



Elemeno said:


> 3) One more thing, might be a stupid question. Will this head run at all on 2 alkaline batteries? I assume the burst would probably drain them below 3v almost immediately. But would it be possible to run it on the lower modes like moonlight or low for any period of time?



Yes! it will work on two alkalines, and in fact on two NiMH (with good charge - but they were not recently charged)
It will get the High level, BUT will not reach the Burst/max mode as far as I can see.

Put QP2L-X on high - then tighten down head - cannot see much, if any, difference in brightness - 
whereas on single 14500 there is definitely jump up in brightness, as with 1x RCR123 and obviously 2x CR123.


----------



## reppans (Jul 3, 2014)

Elemeno said:


> My current EDC is a QP2AX with a single cell body running on one 14500. I have been dying to get a burst mode light, but I switched from 123's to AA style cells a couple years ago and thought I read that the early burst mode lights couldn't work with 14500's. Since seeing this works on single (and I assume double 14500 bodies), I am about to order a QP2LX right now. Just wondering a couple things though.
> 
> 1) This is sort of a multiple questions question.... I see beamshots of the single cell cr123 and 14500, but are these configurations really driving the light to the max spec'd output? Is it seriously going to be a big noticeable difference from the QP2AX? And would the extra voltage from using 2x14500 make any difference? Or since the head is rated to work as low as low as 3V, will it be acceptable to use any of these configurations and get the same output?
> 
> ...




Here's a chart from ti-force's review of the light. Note the time scale is not linear. The light uses a buck driver so it will reduce 2x Li-ion or CR123 voltage so there's no real advantage. A single 17670 or 16650 will do better than a 14500 or 16340, however, due to the ability of the larger cell to keep up with the draw. The Sanyo based 16650 is probably the best and safest cell to use with the light. Note that you should use an IMR cell if running a single cell 14500 or 16340 since it rated for the higher amp draw. In general, it is not advisable to run an ICR cell over 2C (2x capacity).






I'm currently running a 1x14500 AW IMR with a QP2L-X BM head, and I do measure it as ~twice the output of my QP2A-X. It is noticeably brighter, but due to the logarithmic way we perceive brightness, it of course doesn't appear twice as bright. I believe in the square root law - ie, it takes 4x the lumens to appear 2x as bright so Sq Rt of 2 is 1.4, or it appears ~40% brighter. 

I tested mine with 2x near dead Eneloops and it limps on moonlight/low ok, and also 1x 3V CRAA (my EDC backup cell as I usually run 1xAA tubes) which will power to some level in high, but I don't think its the full high. Both are perfectly fine for me in a pinch. 

It's a fun head to have and play/show-off with, without a doubt, but for just-in-case needs, I still prefer the low voltage QP2A-X head for its ability to run on any AA/AAA/9V in a pinch, and also the hard cut-off when using its momentary max "feature" from ON (the BM head has a soft fade for medium and high).


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 3, 2014)

reppans said:


> Here's a chart from ti-force's review of the light. Note the time scale is not linear. The light uses a buck driver so it will reduce 2x Li-ion or CR123 voltage so there's no real advantage. A single 17670 or 16650 will do better than a 14500 or 16340, however, due to the ability of the larger cell to keep up with the draw. The Sanyo based 16650 is probably the best and safest cell to use with the light. Note that you should use an IMR cell if running a single cell 14500 or 16340 since it rated for the higher amp draw. In general, it is not advisable to run an ICR cell over 2C (2x capacity).
> ...
> It's a fun head to have and play/show-off with, without a doubt, but for just-in-case needs, I still prefer the low voltage QP2A-X head for its ability to run on any AA/AAA/9V in a pinch, and also the hard cut-off when using its momentary max "feature" from ON (the BM head has a soft fade for medium and high).



Thank you very much for the very useful additional information, 
and for the advice in using IMR for single cell 14500 and 16340.

Thanks,


----------



## Elemeno (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry for the short replies. I just spent about 20 minutes writing a reply and I got logged out before posting and lost it all! I'm already really late to work, so gotta be quick!



UnknownVT said:


> This is a pretty old thread...
> 
> It would seem from my beamshots that the QP2L-X Burst mode looks like it's at full power on a single 14500 -
> -2 Stop exposure compared to the same reference flashlight the Quark XP-G-R5 on single CR123
> ...



Thanks so much for the reply. It sounds like it will do everything I need it to do. It will work in a pinch on standard batteries and run just fine on my rechargeable cell of choice, 14500. Estimated runtime is acceptable, thanks so much for pulling the data and crunching the numbers. 



reppans said:


> Here's a chart from ti-force's review of the light. Note the time scale is not linear. The light uses a buck driver so it will reduce 2x Li-ion or CR123 voltage so there's no real advantage. A single 17670 or 16650 will do better than a 14500 or 16340, however, due to the ability of the larger cell to keep up with the draw. The Sanyo based 16650 is probably the best and safest cell to use with the light. Note that you should use an IMR cell if running a single cell 14500 or 16340 since it rated for the higher amp draw. In general, it is not advisable to run an ICR cell over 2C (2x capacity).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have AW 14500's, they say IC on them. So, I should be running a different cell, huh? I didn't know much about IMR vs ICR, but I will look it up and see about getting more appropriate cells for this purpose. 

I am pretty set on running 14500's because I switched from 123's to have easier access to batteries in a pinch. I carry the single AA body every day with a 14500 and the 2xAA body is in my emergency bag so I can run it on alkalines in a pinch. I also have plenty of eneloops charged up, so I am pretty much covered. I still have a half dozen AW RCR123's, so I can use them, but I was just going to buy the head and use it on the AA bodies because I have a deep carry clip and flat turbo tailcap, I don't want another standard clip and tailcap. I don't have any other 123 bodies, just trying to stick with AA for simplicity.

I understand double lumens may not be as noticeable as one might expect. Either way, more is better. 

The only thing of concern is the soft fade. I didn't see anything about this in the specs. I am not claiming to be any sort of Navy SEAL or trained ninja, but I have had to use my light in some dangerous circumstances. My neighborhood is outside city limits, sort of rural and we have no street lights. We have a small, urban farm and have to go out and check bumps in the night a lot. I have gone out to find someone shooting a stop sign or something on my street and was able to use my Quark to momentarily light them up to get a description of the vehicle, but not long enough to give my position away. Would the soft fade last too long for situations like that, where you need momentary light, but really need it to go off when you tell it to? I am really used to off meaning OFF, like NOW! Will I be disappointed?


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 3, 2014)

Elemeno said:


> I am pretty set on running 14500's because I switched from 123's to have easier access to batteries in a pinch. I carry the single AA body every day with a 14500 and the 2xAA body is in my emergency bag so I can run it on alkalines in a pinch. I also have plenty of eneloops charged up, so I am pretty much covered. I still have a half dozen AW RCR123's, so I can use them, but I was just going to buy the head and use it on the AA bodies because I have a deep carry clip and flat turbo tailcap, I don't want another standard clip and tailcap. I don't have any other 123 bodies, just trying to stick with AA for simplicity.



I like single AA lights too - to be able to get full Burst/Max brightness from a single 14500 is amazing -
*reppans *advice on using IMR is good - read about IMR

The single 123 form factor is even more compact and... amazing, to be able to get ~780lumens Burst out of such a compact flashlight!

*NOTE:* A lot of protected 16340 or RCR123 are too long to fit a single 123 Quark - 
the head will not tighten down fully - so the much desired Burst/Max mode is not available.

The AW IMR-16340 is about 34mm long so will fit properly - 
so would seem the much cheaper TrustFire IMR-16340.

IMR-14500 are available by AW and TrustFire.

I have found AW IMR batteries sold (surprising to me) by a lot of Vape/e-cigarette vendors.


----------



## Elemeno (Jul 3, 2014)

reppans said:


> I still prefer the low voltage QP2A-X head for its ability to run on any AA/AAA/9V in a pinch, and also the hard cut-off when using its momentary max "feature" from ON (the BM head has a soft fade for medium and high).



I just called 4Sevens and inquired about this soft fade out you mentioned. The gentleman I spoke to said the BM head doesn't have any sort of fading off on high mode. Could it just be that it is so bright, it looks like it is fading out? Or did you actually verify that the light has a soft fade programmed into it? Just curious because that seems like kind of a lousy feature to go to the trouble to create.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 3, 2014)

Elemeno said:


> I just called 4Sevens and inquired about this soft fade out you mentioned. The gentleman I spoke to said the BM head doesn't have any sort of fading off on high mode. Could it just be that it is so bright, it looks like it is fading out? Or did you actually verify that the light has a soft fade programmed into it? Just curious because that seems like kind of a lousy feature to go to the trouble to create.



I am not sure about the term "soft fade" -
I'm sure *reppans *can clarify it.

My take is that the QP2L-X in Burst/Max mode - lasts about 1 min at full 780lumens 
then is supposed to gradually ramp down to about 50% over the next 30 secs -
perhaps this is what is meant by "soft fade"?

re: your requirement for the flashlight when off to be OFF -
the QP2L-X (Pro) and the QP2L-X (Tactical) will be OFF when turned off.

For your momentary ON in Burst/Max - you might consider the Tactical version - since removing the pressure from switch in the momentary on mode will immediately turn the light off - 
this is obviously if you have a tactical tailcap/switch.

If not, then the regular QP2L-X (Pro) will turn Off when clicked to be Off.


----------



## Elemeno (Jul 3, 2014)

UnknownVT said:


> I am not sure about the term "soft fade" -
> I'm sure *reppans *can clarify it.
> 
> My take is that the QP2L-X in Burst/Max mode - lasts about 1 min at full 780lumens
> ...



I swapped my tail for the flat turbo tail. So it is forward clicky like a tactical, but it has a rim so it can do a tailstand. I don't like the tactical models because I actually use all of the modes quite often, if not every day. I couldn't pick just two modes and be satisfied with the wide variety of uses I have for my light. 

Yes, we need to clarify what reppans meant, I think there might be some sort of misunderstanding about this soft fade. 

Also, when I spoke to Gary at 4Sevens today, I did mention I was buying an AA body and he specifically said that the BM head won't run on AA's. Interesting that we have already discovered it _will_ run on even alkaline AA's. I guess they are just saying it's not a supported configuration and can't guarantee it will work? I just find it odd that he specifically said it won't work at all. I'm interested in seeing how this thing performs.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 3, 2014)

Elemeno said:


> Also, when I spoke to Gary at 4Sevens today, I did mention I was buying an AA body and he specifically said that the BM head won't run on AA's. Interesting that we have already discovered it _will_ run on even alkaline AA's. I guess they are just saying it's not a supported configuration and can't guarantee it will work? I just find it odd that he specifically said it won't work at all. I'm interested in seeing how this thing performs.



Again all this is confusing, and not very clear - 
(and I cannot speak for Gary at 4Sevens)

QP2L-X head will "work" with 2xAA with reasonable charge in a limited fashion 
- but will NOT get Burst/Max mode.

QP2L-X will NOT work at all on a single regular AA battery (it is way below spec)

But will work fully with a 3.6/3.7 volt LiIon 14500.


----------



## Elemeno (Jul 3, 2014)

UnknownVT said:


> Again all this is confusing, and not very clear -
> (and I cannot speak for Gary at 4Sevens)
> 
> QP2L-X head will "work" with 2xAA with reasonable charge in a limited fashion
> ...



Right, understood. Now, what about this "soft fade" you mentioned? Are you saying that every time you turn the light off from burst or max mode it slowly fades off instead of just shutting off?


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 3, 2014)

Elemeno said:


> Right, understood. Now, what about this "soft fade" you mentioned? Are you saying that every time you turn the light off from burst or max mode it slowly fades off instead of just shutting off?



"Soft fade" is NOT a term I have used.
I have NEVER said turning off the light fades the light -
in fact, I have been _EXPLICITLY_ clear that when you turn off the light it turns OFF.


UnknownVT said:


> re: your requirement for the flashlight when off to be OFF -
> the QP2L-X (Pro) and the QP2L-X (Tactical) will be OFF when turned off.



With respect, I think you are causing all this confusion yourself.

from the manual Specs - as in the opening post of this thread:


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 3, 2014)

please delete - spurious double post


----------



## Elemeno (Jul 3, 2014)

UnknownVT said:


> "Soft fade" is NOT a term I have used.
> I have NEVER said turning off the light fades the light -
> in fact, I have been _EXPLICITLY_ clear that when you turn off the light it turns OFF.
> 
> ...



Sorry, you're right, you didn't say it, reppans did. I got mixed up who I was replying to. No worries.


----------



## reppans (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry guys, let me explain. 

The soft fade on the QP2L-X BM I'm talking about is when you are on med or high with a loose bezel, and then you switch back and forth with max by tightening and loosing the bezel - the light "softly fades" brighter and dimmer with max reducing both the contrast and switch over speed, if for example, you wanted to single Morse Code. The low voltage XML works like an on/off switch when alternating between max and ANY lower mode.

Reason this important to me is that I use a work-around to produce a single-handed momentary max "switch" from ON (ie, any lower mode in use) on the Pro UI and I want the instantaneous response and hard contrast. It essentially works like car high beam flashers and has become my favorite UI "feature" of any light. If you are using a loose bezel lower mode but are close to the tight bezel activation line, then any sideways press on the head will momentarily activate max for as long as pressure is applied - release pressure, and the light returns to the previously used lower mode. You don't need to actually twist the head (which means it can be done single-handedly), and the battery spring and o-ring will always default the light back to the loose bezel position (which means max is truly momentary). With an underhand grip you just press on the bezel with your thumb, and with an overhand grip, you position a pinkie under the bezel, and thumb under the tailcap and just squeeze - there's plenty of finesse to signal a fast Morse Code... but not with a soft fade in there.

Uses?... I walk my dog on the 3 lumen low (I like my night vision) and use the momentary max "switch" to 1) spot him off leash at distance; 2) fire off a couple millisecond flashes at approaching cars to warn them pedestrians are ahead 3) check that bump in the woods. Same thing checking the bump in the night at home... I'll walk around inspecting the house on moonlight or low, yet ready to instantly fire off 400 or 800 lumens if I need. To be honest, I couldn't imagine trying to do this with a true tactical UI (momentary max from OFF) - what are going to do, blind yourself trying to clear your home with the light on? or stumble around in the dark with the light off? And imagine the effectiveness of a defensive flashlight that softly faded up from 5>800 lumens .


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 4, 2014)

Like reppans, I've done this for years with various 4Sevens lights - great feature!
I also use this technique with my D25A Ti.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 4, 2014)

reppans said:


> Sorry guys, let me explain.
> 
> The soft fade on the QP2L-X BM I'm talking about is when you are on med or high with a loose bezel, and then you switch back and forth with max by tightening and loosing the bezel - the light "softly fades" brighter and dimmer with max reducing both the contrast and switch over speed, if for example, you wanted to single Morse Code. The low voltage XML works like an on/off switch when alternating between max and ANY lower mode.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification and explanation - 
as you see your personal terminology of "soft fade" cause some confusion -

BUT it was worth it, for your description of a great undocumented feature.

I like it that one _CAN_ do Morse coding switching between moonlight and Burst/Max modes - 
taking advantage of the play in the head screw threads -
or just have momentary Burst/Max from any of the lower (loosened head) modes.

Also thank you for the hint of sideways pressure - that works a treat too.

Thanks,


----------



## reppans (Jul 4, 2014)

SCEMan said:


> Like reppans, I've done this for years with various 4Sevens lights - great feature!
> I also use this technique with my D25A Ti.



haha... great to hear another user of this "feature" SCEMan - very rare indeed . 

I don't find it works well on my D25A Ti though - light aways defaults back the lowest level so you can't alternate between med/max (for example), three quick flashes will reprogram the light (same with the Quark Tacticals), and the threads are too tight/o-ring too thin and so activation is not "reliable."


----------



## reppans (Jul 4, 2014)

UnknownVT said:


> Thanks for the clarification and explanation -
> as you see your personal terminology of "soft fade" cause some confusion -
> 
> BUT it was worth it, for your description of a great undocumented feature.



My pleasure, and apologies to all for the confusion caused by my terminology. 

As far as some of the other undocumented features - you might be interested in THIS


----------



## UnknownVT (Jul 4, 2014)

reppans said:


> As far as some of the other undocumented features - you might be interested in THIS



Thanks....
and I thought I just had a flashlight!


----------



## Elemeno (Jul 8, 2014)

reppans,

Thanks for the clarification of the soft fade. I long ago discovered the sideways pressure trick by accident. While I have never used it as a feature, I will keep it in mind now and likely use it in the future. 

After all of this discussion, I decided not to get the head with burst mode. My main reason for getting the QP2A-X in the first place was to have an EDC light that would also function as a SHTF light. I don't have a solar charger yet, but I will be getting one soon. My wife lost her Thrunite Neutron that she carries, so I used the 4th of July sale to buy her another light just like mine. Got her the whole package, the complete QP2A-X light, a single AA body, deep carry clip and turbo flat tailcap. She already had a prism kit because I bought it for her Neutron. So, now we will both have our 2xAA bodies in our bug out bags and carry the 1xAA light for EDC. 

I may still buy the BM head as an EDC toy, but this thread reminded me how versatile the LV heads are and why I got it in the first place. Thanks for the discussion.


----------



## reppans (Jul 8, 2014)

Cool... sorry for the earlier confusion. I also came across the momentary max thing years ago and never really used it; actually it used to annoy me (loose threads). But all the new logo stuff now seems to have just the right "tension" to it, and now I can't live without it .

Yup, I think a QP2A-X on a 1AA tube running a 3v CRAA is the all-time best SHTF/camping light ever - check out the Tips & Tricks thread I linked above - some good Quark SHTF stuff in there .


----------



## CampingMaster (Jul 8, 2014)

reppans said:


> Sorry guys, let me explain.
> 
> Reason this important to me is that I use a work-around to produce a single-handed momentary max "switch" from ON (ie, any lower mode in use) on the Pro UI and I want the instantaneous response and hard contrast. It essentially works like car high beam flashers and has become my favorite UI "feature" of any light. If you are using a loose bezel lower mode but are close to the tight bezel activation line, then any sideways press on the head will momentarily activate max for as long as pressure is applied - release pressure, and the light returns to the previously used lower mode. You don't need to actually twist the head (which means it can be done single-handedly), and the battery spring and o-ring will always default the light back to the loose bezel position (which means max is truly momentary). With an underhand grip you just press on the bezel with your thumb, and with an overhand grip, you position a pinkie under the bezel, and thumb under the tailcap and just squeeze - there's plenty of finesse to signal a fast Morse Code... but not with a soft fade in there.


Wow ! Thank you very much, I just tried it and it is fantastic, it will be very useful for my needs. This is really an undocumented feature and should be in the user's manual.


----------

